# More plan posting Questions.



## kcmillin (Apr 29, 2010)

I am in the process of making a set of engine plans. I would like to post them on this website free of charge to anybody who wants them.

I have a few questions on the process of publishing blueprints.

What should I include as far as information regarding copyright? 

What other information about the creation of the plans should I include?

Should I wright my name and copyright information on every page?

Am I missing anything els?

Kel


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 29, 2010)

If you are posting them free of charge on a public website, why would you copyright them at all? as I understand it, a copyright is used to protect your drawings from unauthorized use by others. If you post them, they are public domain. I have posted many plans on this website, and copyrighting them never entered my mind.----Brian


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Kel;
Definitely copyright them. "© 2010 Kel Millin, all rights reserved."
Then, something like "Free use for non-profit publication only".
Look up a few copyright pages with google to get the wording correct.

You might consider some kind of water mark. There are people who will take your drawing, change a bolt size or something like that, and put their name on it. It happens, even here close to home.
There are also people who will try to sell them on ebay. You see that all the time with Verbergs drawings, and even from people who copy right out of HSM. 

I would put all copyright info on every page. It might help some. I do it on all my webpages, and still, people steal my photos to use to hawk their junk on ebay, using a nice pretty picture that I've taken. Ebay doesn't care, no matter what they say.

Making your prints free use is commendable. Do whatever you can to keep the blackguards from making money off your efforts.

Dean


----------



## rake60 (Apr 29, 2010)

This site is not copyright protected in the purest nature of legal aspects.

The legal fees for a USA copyright can be found _*HERE*_.

Another consideration is *"Intellectual Property"*.
It is not really a legal thing but more of a moral propitiatory right.

Does that confuse the issue enough?

Rick


----------



## Kermit (Apr 29, 2010)

Legal = $$$


If you don't have $$$. Then you will not be able to protect your 'rights' as well as others.

unfortunate, but quite true

 :'(


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 29, 2010)

Brian, I think Deans Explanation sums it up pretty good. I would just like to prevent (to some degree) people profiting from my hard work. 

   I have a new respect for those of us who go through the trouble of engineering something and then making legible plans that anyone can read. There is a tremendous amount of thought involved and not to mention time invested. 

   Dean, Thanks for the info. I will check out the correct phrasing. My intentions here are to "Give Back" to the forum in which I have grown a very fond interest too. Seem the least I could do, considering the immense amount of knowledge I have sucked in. An education like this should cost a lot of scrilla. 

   Rick, because I am giving these plans up for free to members of this website I basically give up certain rights I assume. I guess I would just like to put my name on them so If I plan on selling the plans in the future, there would be no discrepancies. (is this a weird way of thinking?) They will always be free on this website. 
  I see what your saying, in order to have legal claim to such items I would have to pay for a copyright. 

I would just like to exhibit proper etiquette in my plans.

Kel


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 29, 2010)

> I see what your saying, in order to have legal claim to such items I would have to pay for a copyright.



Kel, a copyright is generally assumed to go into effect the first time the original piece is put to paper, or made into a computer file, (and a lot of other ways). You don't have to pay to be the copyrighted owner. If you did an original work, you're it. If you ever want to defend it, or maybe you want to avoid problems in future in the case where you might like to write a book about this engine, or sell plans, you need to register it with the copyright office to give it legs.

As long as it's yours, i.e. you didn't put your name on someone else's work without credit, (where you would be a plagiarist), you are already the copyrighted owner. Registration removes some of the "iffy" stuff, like someone else saying they came up with it first.

In the U.S., the place to go is the United States Copyright Office. Simple registration is $35. Go to their website for specific details.

In your case, I would draw it up, send the required e-file and money to the USCO, then do what you want here, including whatever stipulations the USCO requires for free limited use. That is usually just a statement of your requirements using the Office's guidelines.
That way, at least if someone redraws it and put their name on it, you will be able to prove it is your own and take your due credit.

Dean


----------



## kf2qd (Apr 30, 2010)

Another option is to release it to the public domain. A statement such as This is an original work by (your name) and is released to the public domain and a date. You surrender your rights, but if you release it for free and you don't have a team of lawyers you are pretty much doing that anyway. If you have no plans or desire to make money from these plans that may be as realistic an option because you probably aren't going to be able to mount any legal challenge just because of the expense. If you have some hope of financial return you would be better off trying to get it published in a magazine as they would then have some interest in defending their (and indirectly your) rights in the matter. 

A Copyright is something you have to defend. There is no implied protection of your rights unless you can prevail in a court of law and prove that you have those rights, as you would have to be the accuser and prove your rights to prevail. Unfortunately that would probably cost more than any financial recovery you might ever be able to make.


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys. It really cleared up the whole "Should I Copyright" question. 

I am going to go with a "Post and Prey" method for this first set of plans. Since they will be offered for free I dont think its worth the hassle to get a copyright.

However I will still put a small disclaimer on the bottom of each page.

thanks again

Kel


----------



## deere_x475guy (Apr 30, 2010)

Kelly, very nice job on the plans. This one is going on my short list. It's big and easier on my eyes....


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 30, 2010)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> Kelly, very nice job on the plans. This one is going on my short list. It's big and easier on my eyes....



Thanks for the reply. Really! If you have any questions about them, go ahead and PM me. I would be happy to help in any way I can.

Kel


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 1, 2010)

Kelly:
 I appreciate your concerns , about protecting your copy rights .
a lot has already been said I will try not to repeat. Even with full registration digital copys of just about anything are impossible to keep folks from sharing. 
as the author copyright holder originator of the plans you can incourage folks to have integrity. I understand what you want to share but not have some yahoo download the plans tweak them ,change the name and sell them on e -bay. 
Even placing them under limited release under public domain helps you prevent this. Why would someone buy a disk from a thief when the genuine originals can by downloaded here for free. some other ways to protect your work. 
Put a watermark on each print much like the McCabe runner plans. Done right a bit of work to remove and lets folks know the original author and his or her rights and wishes. 
Another tactic I have seen , more for stuff that is actually sold in PDF format is to place label or water mark on each sheet with the e-mail address or other ID such as name of the person that actually purchased the plans. This also makes it a lot of work for someone trying to re distribute plans under their own name . And of course you can simply send them by e-mail upon request . That way you could do a background on the e-mail address before sending. but it all takes time and effort. so what you did is probably the best approach for now. nice plans ,good luck 
Tin


----------

